# If the lights flicker in your GP40



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

In checking out the installation of the Adapta-1 Board, I happened to notice a flickering of the marker and number board lights. By lifting the rear of the engine, I could turn off the lights. By process of elimination, I discovered the rear motor PCB had a large solder bubble on the bottom side which would contact the steel backbone of the GP40, when the rear truck was jostled.

Bubble with indent where it contacted the steel 









bubble removed


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jim 
are the black wires the ones that go to the pig tail?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

The black wires connect to the Aristo plug (battery connection).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably a good thing to check on any new GP40. 

Thanks for the info! 

Greg


----------

